# New mousie II



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

As i mentioned in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7587 i was getting a daughter more from the other date Hasan had outside my mousery. Hana arrived here yesterday and here's some quick snapshots of her 

Happy Mice Hana, black tan satin:


















She's just as sweet and loving as Iris


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Shes beautiful :love1


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

A little doll!!!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hwoah! Gotta love those ears! :lol:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Very cute face :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh she's lovely!


----------

